

Battleship Rangefinders and Geometry - SuperChihuahua
http://mathscinotes.wordpress.com/2013/08/23/battleship-rangefinders-and-geometry/

======
dm2
Related: If you haven't seen this 60 year old US Navy training video on
"mechanical fire control computers" it is definitely worth a watch.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1i-dnAH9Y4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1i-dnAH9Y4)

~~~
csandreasen
Ars Technica also did a good write-up on that subject:

[http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2014/03/gears-...](http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2014/03/gears-of-war-when-mechanical-analog-computers-ruled-the-
waves/)

------
dylanrw
There are some old coastal defense bunkers/stations along the SF coastline
that were used for the same techniques. Except rather than a small rangefinder
station each location would act as one eye in a network to provide even
greater accuracy.

TLDR Stereo vision FTW...

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Base_end_station](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Base_end_station)

~~~
sparkman55
The Devil's Slide Trail, a brand new park along the coast south of Pacifica
(south of San Francisco), has an example of one of these emplacements.

[http://parks.smcgov.org/devils-slide-trail](http://parks.smcgov.org/devils-
slide-trail)

